# home coder openings



## 01100548 (May 22, 2012)

I have been a home coder for 3 years working with OptumInsight thru Aerotek.  We are currently looking for several coders to add to our team.  The hours are very flexable.  You can work your 40 hours on your own time.  Overtime is available.  All coding is ICD-9, no CPT coding.  If you are intrested, please email your resume to "jtrigg@aerotek.com" and include that you were referred by Wendy Rhodes.


----------



## LaVoncye (May 22, 2012)

*Coder postion*

Hello and thank you very much. I am familiar with Aeroteck. I am sending my resume as I type. I will be sure to mention you as.

Thank you


----------



## okosharek (May 22, 2012)

i am very interested in working from home. Do you still have opening?


----------



## zanalee (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 23, 2012)

*Thank you!*



01100548 said:


> I have been a home coder for 3 years working with OptumInsight thru Aerotek.  We are currently looking for several coders to add to our team.  The hours are very flexable.  You can work your 40 hours on your own time.  Overtime is available.  All coding is ICD-9, no CPT coding.  If you are intrested, please email your resume to "jtrigg@aerotek.com" and include that you were referred by Wendy Rhodes.



Thank you for the post Wendy!  I just shared this employement opportunity on my chapters facebook page !

Thanks much!


----------



## Sarita85 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I am sending my resume & will mention you as well!


----------



## hopedendy (May 23, 2012)

Thank you Wendy. I will send my resume and mention you as well!


----------



## HEDSE (May 23, 2012)

*Home coder positions*

Hi Wendy,
thanks for the post, just noticed it, and will be sending my resume immediately, and also mentioning the referral, as you suggested.;

thanks, again
Heather E. Fraser, CPC-A


----------



## Carolyn Lucas (May 23, 2012)

Thank you, I will send my resume and use as a referrence.

Thanks,very much!
Carolyn Lucas


----------



## leeramon@yahoo.com (May 23, 2012)

Thank you Wendy, i will send my resume right away!!


----------



## rahul_rpatel (May 23, 2012)

01100548 said:


> I have been a home coder for 3 years working with OptumInsight thru Aerotek.  We are currently looking for several coders to add to our team.  The hours are very flexable.  You can work your 40 hours on your own time.  Overtime is available.  All coding is ICD-9, no CPT coding.  If you are intrested, please email your resume to "jtrigg@aerotek.com" and include that you were referred by Wendy Rhodes.


Hello Wendy I am also interested in this home base coding position. At present I am working with OptumInsight but it is not a home-base  so I am more interested in this position.


----------



## wendyeles (May 23, 2012)

*Hello*

Are you still have openings available?  I sent you my resume anyways....Thanks.


----------



## Peterayner (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Wendy!


----------



## sheilarichards (May 25, 2012)

rthames052006 said:


> Thank you for the post Wendy!  I just shared this employement opportunity on my chapters facebook page !
> 
> Thanks much!



Is this a good company to work for. I would love to work from home and I am currently about to go take my CPC test in June. Really nervous about applying for jobs. Sheila


----------



## delkins (May 29, 2012)

Thank you Wendy!  I sent my resume over and mentioned your name and got a response early today after the long weekend.

Dave


----------



## ReneeGillam CPMA CMOM CMC (May 30, 2012)

*Looking for coders?*

Are you still looking for coders?


----------

